

The "Fail Fast" motto would had left Silicon Valley in total dark. - gmazzotti
http://translate.google.com.uy/translate?sl=es&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=es&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fpablobrenner.wordpress.com%2F2011%2F10%2F02%2Ffail-fast%2F

======
NonEUCitizen
The author confuses Menlo Park, California with Menlo Park, New Jersey.

